# Older Runco vs a newer "main stream" projector?



## metalmansteve (Jun 7, 2011)

So, I'm looking to set up a home theater in a living room that will have some ambient light. I'm probably going to have a plasma/lcd tv for daily viewing and a projector for movies, night time viewing but also want it available for football games etc. during the day. I saw some really nice Runco demos at a high-end store and was thoroughly impressed. Unfortunately, I don't have $20k to throw at a projector. I saw a Runco VX2 sell on ebay for 1450 bucks recently. That was a $30k projector 5 years ago. It's 3 chip, dlp with 50 foot lamberts so apparently it's very brights. It's a 720p, not 1080p. I'm tempted to look for a used RUnco over lets say a JVC-DLAX3. Would I be making a mistake? How hard will it be to set up and calibrate a Runco? Will I be able to get service for it? What would you do.

Great forum...glad I found it! Any advice to a newbie is much appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I would go with the new JVC unit.


----------

